# Fitness Center Mininum Foot candle requirement



## Runion Energy (Aug 17, 2011)

Does anybody know what the IES mininum foot candle is for a Commercial Fitness Center?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Min 50 but i would do 75


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

If Cletis is on the treadmill next to me, 1 foot candle max.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*



knowshorts said:


> If Cletis is on the treadmill next to me, 1 foot candle max.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Chart*

Chart


----------

